# June Post Contest - Strymon Brigadier Delay



## GuitarsCanada

Time for another post contest !!! This month we are giving away a Strymon Brigadier Delay pedal, and its a nice one. 

Visit Strymon for all the details on this pedal and their whole line










•Hand crafted dBucket algorithm for highly accurate reproduction of every stage of an analog bucket brigade chip and the associated clock driver circuitry.
•Bucket Loss control to control the amount of loss that occurs at each stage of the dBucket
•Super low noise, high performance 24-bit 96kHz A/D and D/A converters w/ 115dB typical signal to noise
•Analog dry path for a zero latency dry signal that is never converted to digital
•High performance DSP stuffed into a compact form factor
•Tap tempo footswitch
•3 delay time modes: short, medium, long
•Tap Tempo modes for quarter, dotted eighth, and eighth note triplets
•Filter control for adjusting the tone of the delay repeats
•TRUE BYPASS (electromechanical relay switching)
•Selectable “trails” mode with high quality analog buffered bypass
•+/- 3dB adjustable boost or cut when the effect is engaged
•Stereo output
•Expression pedal input with selectable control over any knob parameter
•Powered with a standard 9V center negative DC supply. Compatible with all major DC supply brands. Current consumption 200mA
•Premium analog front end and output section
•No-nonsense user interface
•Strong and lightweight green anodized aluminum chassis
•Crafted with love in the USA

Contest Rules

This is a picture contest again, we are looking at gear pics. Post up a shot of your amp or pedal board

Limit 3 posts per member so spread them out and pick your spots.

Contest runs to June 30th at 9:00 pm EST

** This one will be coming in from the States so the winner may have to pay some duty on it. Please be aware of that


----------



## TomVanDeven

Well, I'll go first! That's a nice delay and I'd LOVE it. <3


----------



## puckhead

OK, lucky number 1 (or 2, I guess)


----------



## puckhead

might as well get this one out of the way, too. (Fender in the background).
i think I see a bad monkey on the counter in the back, too

that gives me 20 days to get a pick of my pedal board for #3.


----------



## mad dog

I'm in. There have been some changes in the pedal board, but thank god I still have this wonderful amp and guitar:










md


----------



## envelope02

Here's mine. Give me a pedal!










Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## speckledmind

GuitarsCanada said:


> Contest Rules
> This is a picture contest again, we are looking at gear pics. Post up a shot of your amp or pedal board
> Limit 3 posts per member so spread them out and pick your spots.
> Contest runs to June 30th at 9:00 pm EST
> ** This one will be coming in from the States so the winner may have to pay some duty on it. Please be aware of that


I'm in, and it's not a problem 
As per " Contest Rules, Post up a shot of your amp "
Here goes a shot of my my amp


----------



## dodgechargerfan

Here's my widdle ampwifier


----------



## newbold

It would be great to actually see this in the post as a photo instead of a link.

Can someone PM me if the link doesn't work?

I sure would like to have the Brigadier Delay on my board.


----------



## eddie

Would love to plug the Strymon into this...


----------



## RRPG

Count me in!!


----------



## bobb




----------



## snacker

guitar pedalboard to the left, vocal board to the right - at that point, between 3 people, there were 12 delay pedals on stage


----------



## Diablo

Ok, I'm in.


----------



## Psychic Mythographer




----------



## Chito

Here's mine for now...

2010 Fender 65 Deluxe Reverb Reissue
1988 Fender The Twin
1978 Polytone Mini Brute IV


----------



## -ST-

Here's my amp.


--== click the picture to see details about the amp and the effects unit ==--


----------



## -=Sc0rch=-




----------



## Robert1950




----------



## dodgechargerfan

All my "fun" sounds come from this









A new pedal might start something.


----------



## Brennan

I'm in, here's an older pic of my gear.


----------



## Milkman

Hmmmmmm. Nice delay.

This is my current "rig".









Notice how easy it is to insert a special guest pedal.










Good luck everyone!


----------



## keeperofthegood

My amp is a WORK IN PROGRESS!!


----------



## Rugburn

Here's my '66 PR.


----------



## vox_rox

Just bought this puppy - always wanted one, don't regret spending the rent money on it... 










Peace,
Pierre


----------



## lp deluxe

My grab and go...










Dave


----------



## Hamstrung




----------



## Sneaky

papa needs a new pair of shoes...


----------



## lp deluxe

Another...


----------



## NB_Terry

I love the Strymon soundclips. 

Here's one of my favourite amps for the post contest.


----------



## smorgdonkey

I'd love to have that delay...

My amps:


----------



## mrmuzikhead

*Red Iron Amps*

With a Cardinal guitar


----------



## rabies

here's my 1966 fender tremolux


----------



## smorgdonkey

Check this old ME-6:









and the Rockman modules:









then my fav...note the ROSS Phaser...kinda rare now:


----------



## davetcan

Damn, I've really wanted to check out the Strymon delay.


----------



## strymon

Hey guys! Just wanted to pop in and say 'hi'. I'm excited that we could offer up our Brigadier delay.

If you have any questions about the Brigadier or any of our other pedals, let me know!

And feel free to friend us over on Facebook, Twitter and YouTube. We'll be running other contests in the future and this is a good way to stay in touch.

Here's a pic of my pedal board from last year, Echo Park has been replaced with a Brigadier, but my dog Emma stays. 

Ethan










---
Strymon Engineering


----------



## ezcomes




----------



## rabies

i guess i could post this guy too:


----------



## CDWaterloo

Fingers crossed


----------



## mrmatt1972

*My amp*

Here's one of mine


----------



## zontar

Well. let me start by posting my main amp for many years--a Roland JC-60, surrounded by some cables.









This amp has been through a lot of jams and surprised a lot of people.


----------



## ggman

I would LOVE to win the Strymon Brigadier Delay. As you can see, I've got room for it on my board and it would certainly have a good home with me. Thanks for bringing my attention to Strymon pedals. I'm making plans to get their blueSky Reverberator as well.


----------



## copperhead

the old music man


----------



## RRPG

Got another one...


----------



## Budda

Yes please 

The half on the left is since gone.


----------



## davetcan

please, please, please ....


----------



## Peter

Gonna follow puckhead's lead to kick it off here with what we like to call "The Most Canadian Mic Stand Ever"!!! On the floor there is my pedalboard - been looking to replace the SMMH for quite some time now and this would be a great way to do it!!










Thanks Strymon!!!


----------



## aC2rs

My YCV40 and pedal board.


----------



## sivs

Sure, more delay is always good...


----------



## mrmuzikhead

How cool is playing King Crimson's "Red" with your kids? This cool! Toe to toe effects father/son(s) guitar/bass/drums....


----------



## jimihendrix

that's odd...my first post here has vanished...oh well...it gives me an extra post...


----------



## davetcan

Here's my "lean" set-up. A nice delay would really compliment this well.


----------



## snacker

pinky!


----------



## bobb




----------



## NB_Terry

My Hamer Mirage II


----------



## rollingdam

Here is mine PRRI


----------



## fraser

an older pic-


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Get in on this one, great pedal


----------



## Chito

Peavey Classic 30 with 112SX cab, Yorkville Bassmaster XM200


----------



## ne1roc

Here's a shot of my band's gear! My gear is the Mesa/Bogner combo!


----------



## Sneaky

:banana:Old gear pic...










:banana:


----------



## vasthorizon




----------



## rocksully

I think it would work with this.


----------



## Sneaky

Last one.. Three Amigos...


----------



## sivs




----------



## Stratin2traynor

Here's a shot of my Champ....


----------



## Stratin2traynor

another favourite....


----------



## zontar

My practice amps--easy to move around the house--and I like them.


----------



## allthumbs56

68' Princeton in behind my 82' Tokai


----------



## darkjune




----------



## Greg Ellis

Here's my pedalboard:


----------



## the_fender_guy

Well this is one of my amps. Gibson Scout


----------



## jimihendrix

more old gear...big fat headstock strat...a la hendrix...and my little dog "nacho" checking it out...


----------



## puckhead

my pedalboard is currently put away, this is all I'm running through lately
(post #3 for me)










I love looking through this thread. Some great stuff.
i assume all of the people who posted without reading the rules will be deemed as ineligible?


----------



## dodgechargerfan

Post #3 for me comes as quite a surprise. Until this evening, I didn't have anymore gear to photograph.
Then I got an early Father's Day present.

I'd never mentioned this amp - or any amps at all, really, and my wife went out and got this.


----------



## mrmatt1972

Amp number 2:








[/IMG]


----------



## eddie

My other (pre) amp looking to connect with a Strymon Brigadier...


----------



## GuitarPix

This was the information I got when I bought this amp:
''CLASS A' GUITAR AMP WITH A EMINENCE 15'' PATRIOT BIG BEN SPEAKER! CUSTOM BUILT BY NASHVILLE AMP GURU, ROB HINSON--patterned after the early 50's Fender Pro Tweed, and using the 5C5 Fender Circuit as the basis for the amps circuitry two 6L6 tubes for the power circuit and two 12AX7 tubes in the preamp section.


----------



## mingo

Pedalboard


----------



## ezcomes

another one of my amps


----------



## Voxguy76

My board:


----------



## benthetenor

*Electric board*

I think I'm the only one on here with a Strymon pedal already!










And, because it looks cool...


----------



## aC2rs

My Fender DeVille 2X12


----------



## zdogma

Cool pedal.


----------



## zontar

Hmm, just so I don't forget--here's post #3 for me--my first amp--and the electric guitar I got at the same time.
It's a Garnet stencil


----------



## ChristianDHang

This is my amp and guitar - sure could use a nice delay pedal!


----------



## vasthorizon




----------



## Drews240

*My Shtufffff!*

Here is some of my SHTUFFFF!


----------



## hollowbody

For my second post, I thought I'd share a blast from the past.

This was my first gigging pedalboard. Looking back, it seems pretty awesome, but I seem to recall making very little use of some of these pedals, which explains why my current board is so much smaller.


----------



## sivs

Post #3 - latest pedalboard pic. Chupacabra is gone, Diamond drive to be replaced with a J MKIII and the funkbox is going for a diamond halo chorus. We'll see what else switches up


----------



## zdogma

And my board:


----------



## LowWatt

My pedalboard. Well, I've swapped the Chicklet for a Spring Chicken. Very similar, but I can easily adjust the Chicken with my foot.


----------



## Milkman

I've recently started rehearsing with a great young progressive metal band for an upcoming show. I'm only playing a couple or three songs but it will be the first time playing with a band in over two years.

This is what I've been using as rig for rehearsals.
This








into this








into this








into this








It feels good to stretch out again.


----------



## jimihendrix

here's my favourite pair...


----------



## benthetenor

*Post #2: Acoustic Board*

For something a little different, here's what I typically play when I play acoustic! (which is often)


----------



## prsrick




----------



## Cort Strummer

I really need to replace that DD-3 =)


----------



## Cort Strummer

I will get this out of the way... a real mans amp:










HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## BlackAngusYoung

*Vox AmPlug*

I'm going to take a nice portrait of my tube amp, but this is what I play with most of the time anyways. Vox AmPlug headphone amps. One is supposed to sound like a classic Vox AC30 amp (in "Boost Mode") and the other sounds like ultra-clean electric or can make your electric guitar sound like an acoustic steel or nylon string... sort of. I just got these Sony headphones which sound a lot better than the earbuds I have been using.


----------



## BlackAngusYoung

These are all the pedals I have. My favourite is the Slap Echo on the top in this picture. As far as I know, they're the cheapest pedals available. They're made by Danelectro and they're fun but I've been really looking forward to my first high-quality pedal. I was planning to try a delay pedal soon... but it would be nice if it were this one instead of another Dano. Wish me luck!


----------



## KoskineN

My mid '70 Fender Champ


----------



## KoskineN

Current pedalboard


----------



## KoskineN

My Mesa Roadster + Champ + pedalboard


----------



## Chito

Here are the rest of the amps. Blackheart Little Giant and Killer Ant, ZT Lunchbox and Traynor YCV50Blue in the background. The YCS50H has been replaced by a Fender DRRI.


----------



## adamthemute

Here's my amp.

Hughes & Kettner Triamp MKI









Orange cab is now gone, it's now paired with a Soldano 4x12 I got for cheaps.


----------



## adamthemute

Pedals:










(Musket is gone, replaced with Fuzz Factory clone. Boss RV-3 is now an RV-2!)


----------



## Robert1950

*Vox ToneLab LE*


----------



## bobb

Entry the third:


----------



## Stratin2traynor

My TC-15...


----------



## benthetenor

*Complete setup*

And here's a picture that's got my amp, my Strat, and a few other odds and ends:


----------



## NB_Terry

This has been my main amp for 10 years now.


----------



## savageblue

Notice the spot in the signal chain for the Strymon Brigadier! Homebrew 5e3 clone, 2010, Fullerton '62 RI, 1983


----------



## CDWaterloo

Best Friends




























need a deeeeeeeeeeellllllllllllaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy......................


----------



## jimmygtr

My pedalboard has no room but I'll make room or buy a bigger board!!!


----------



## gt90

*My YCV40WR*... my YCV40WR... _my YCV40WR_


----------



## copperhead

me bj & my test-o-caster


----------



## Stevo

Here is my board, I've changed a few things (Timmy gone, new Midi switcher) but most of it is current. Damage Control/Strymon is one of my fav pedal makers. LOVE my Timeline!!


----------



## copperhead

i take this little thing with me, when im away working


----------



## Toogy

Home made pedal board:



















Traynor YCS50


----------



## Chorduroy

Here is my beloved Peters Gryphon and pedalboard:


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Last week for this one friends. If you have not entered, get in now


----------



## High/Deaf

Good suggestion, GC (i.e. I better get off my arse, eh?).

Post #1 - pedalboard and nighttrain


----------



## allthumbs56

Time for #2


----------



## Stevo

Here's my newest acquisition! Dell Arte Robin Nolan model. I am trying to work up a night of Django tunes at the moment and this guitar makes it easier!


----------



## bw66

Okay, it took a while, but I'm in:


----------



## Diablo

[/IMG]


----------



## High/Deaf

Post #2: Living room practice set-up


----------



## GuitarsCanada

126 entries so far with a few days to go, pretty good odds I would say


----------



## mrmatt1972

Post #3 In this picture I show some effects I have sold, but I still have and use teh EHX English Muffn. It's a pretty heavy duty tube tweakable fuzz. Fun and deafening.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ezcomes




----------



## barnes

I joined the forum so that I could post this! Bring on a delay!


----------



## CDWaterloo

My versatile pedalboard...


----------



## High/Deaf

Post #3 for that sweet deeeeelaaaaay..........

My POV in my jam room:



















(There is a Yorkville bass amp to the left of the mic stand, and to the right of that amp, on the subwoofer and in front of the power amps, is a Roland Phase Five)


----------



## gt90

My SpiderJam for practicing at home while the kids sleep.


----------



## the_fender_guy

Here's another amp I hardly use anymore. 50W 4210 from the 80s currently has Yellowjackets w/ el84 power tubes. Sounds better with delay so....


----------



## urko99

Nice delay!

[I







MG]


----------



## urko99

Shure would love to have that pedal!


----------



## urko99

It sure would sound nice through this amp!


----------



## Leif H

I'm in for a freebee

Here's my home brew 5E3, built using a Filmosound 385, some 50's RCA 6v6's and a Weber Blue Dog. I love this so much it sounds so tweedy its delicious.


----------



## BlackAngusYoung

*My guitar amp.*

My beloved 40W Pignose all-tube guitar amp. An amazing secondhand find in Athens Ontario. I have barely played it and look forward to getting better acquainted with it soon... as I'm about to move into my own apartment. (Atop the amp in this pic are some paint samples I'm thinking about for the place.)









Why are people posting pics of their guitars alone? It's just bizarre. This thread is for amps and pedals.
I want this pedal bad enough to bother reading the rules. I hope the people who don't will not be considered.


----------



## eddie

Since my pedal board is still work in progress I'd be happy to make room for the Brigadier...


----------



## Stevo

Alright, post #3 for me. Here is my fav guitar, I use it for almost all my gigs now. For a LP, it is very versatile:


----------



## Milkman

My diehard stage guitar. I built it from E-bay parts and it's a player for sure.


----------



## Cort Strummer

Here is my #3 picture, of my full rig. Laney TT50 Combo loaded with an Eminence RedFang speaker. Tung-Sol EL-34B power tubes and 5 Tung-Sol 12AX7 pre-amp tubes. A Laney 1x12 Cab loaded with the Celestion Classic Lead 80 that came in the combo amp.


----------



## zdogma

My 5E3 guts:


----------



## Tarbender

One of my amps in a forest of necks:


----------



## Jimi D

Here's my in! Looks like a fantastic pedal!!


----------



## LowWatt

Family portrait


----------



## hollowbody

My Current Board:


----------



## Last_Train

I`m in late but hey here go`s...Delay would be nice on my board... hope my pics work this time









[/IMG]


----------



## keeperofthegood

YAY I think you got it!!

Here, another part that is a WORK IN PROGRESS for my amp build, just trying to work out the tone stack


----------



## Tarbender

I can always make more room, after all who needs 2 Timmy's on 1 board???


----------



## jimsz

Weber Amp Kit 40 Watt SuperReverb
Jensen P12N Alnico 5
Gibson Goldtop


----------



## mrmuzikhead

2 offerings from 1965. Fender Deluxe Reverb and Silvertone 1484. Note to the left of the Silvertone a 1938 Rickenbacher Electro. One of the earliest production amps.


----------



## LowWatt

#3 for the win!

Gratuitous ass shot of an awesome rig that I no longer have :


----------



## Tarbender

Last one:


----------



## mingo

#2


----------



## mingo

#3


----------



## aC2rs

My third post.


----------



## Last_Train

#2


----------



## highwayman

Here are my amps........I call it.....the Creamsicle!!!


----------



## Psychic Mythographer




----------



## highwayman

Here's a Post Gig Pic of our gear at our favorite watering hole....this around 4 am.....tele is sleeping now.


----------



## rabies

not sure if i've posted 3 entries yet or not, so i may as well post my bass rig (bass + delay = awesomeness)
Ampeg SVT-5 Pro + Ampeg 410hlf + Eden d410xlt (not pictured)









this bad boy shreds:
1988-89 Yamaha RBX800A


----------



## BrianA

From my personal build collection:


----------



## SackvilleDan

Here's my board:









The grey box with two white knobs is a ZVex SHO Clone I built with a master volume... better known as Master Crackle!


----------



## Robert1950

My third and last post. Not an original picture, but I could tweak this thing all day long.


----------



## corailz

Count me in!!!!

My new Rivard Custom Shop


----------



## praga37

*I need that Delay !*


----------



## blair83

http://i778.photobucket.com/albums/yy69/Blair1983/P6300126.jpg
http://i778.photobucket.com/albums/yy69/Blair1983/P6300127.jpg

Pedal please?


----------



## rbbambino

This is it with artist included...


----------



## rbbambino

More on topic... Less of guitars more of gear.


----------



## Psychic Mythographer




----------



## newbold




----------



## newbold




----------



## k tone

My new Bugera V55HD and home built 212. This amp has excellent cleans and takes pedals well.


----------



## Grandwazoo




----------



## Devi's Interval

A few of my good friends.
Would love to replace the Danelectro Reel Echo with the Strymon.


----------



## animest4r

hi! i would like to win this delay to add to my pedalboard. here's a shot of my gears at the moment...


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Just a few hours left on this one folks. Get in while you can. Many thanks to Strymon for this great prize.


----------



## David_Well

*Strymon Brigadier Delay*

This Strymon Brigadier Delay Gonna improve my rig to a higher level of Rock&Roll Baby !!!








[video=youtube;xPk5FyPMVTU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xPk5FyPMVTU[/video]


----------



## namelet

*Cigar Box amplifier*

Hey guys I really need this pedal. I was thinking of putting a spring reverb in there
but it's a little tight. I have a "normal" amp but this one gets the most interest.

http://i913.photobucket.com/albums/ac336/namelet99/IMG_6672.jpg
http://i913.photobucket.com/albums/ac336/namelet99/IMG_6673.jpg


----------



## the_fender_guy

Here's a picture of my current pedalboard.
















oh that's right ... I don't have one at this point in time. I could really use that delay though.
3rd post. Good luck everyone.


----------



## mario

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y81/mario26/DSC01373.jpg

In at the last few hours. That delay would sound awesome thru these!


----------



## amp boy

*New Pedal arrived today !!!!!*

Since i don't have a pedalboard.

shot one.


----------



## amp boy

shot two


----------



## amp boy

shot three


----------



## amp boy

since i am working on my first pedalboard......i just have these pedals to show.
my on room place has on window, and i couldn't safely get my amp close to it for some light.
So i decided to show off my support for homegrown Canadian content.
right on - rock on.

Anyone want to help me get these Flicker links to appear as more than just links ??
thanks.


----------



## dodgechargerfan

Click the "All Sizes" icon right above the picture on the left hand side.
Then select a size.
The right click and select "Copy Image URL" or something similar (I use Chrome and that's what it says)
Then come here and edit your posts - replace the URL in your post with the URL copied from the image.

You would end up with something like this for your third image:
[noparse]







[/noparse]

and when you save your edit, you'll get the pis, like this:










Good luck with the draw!!


----------



## amp boy

*Thanks !!!!!!!!!*

I learned something !!
neat.

Thank you very much DogeCharger for taking the time to help me understand how to post pics.
I can now contribute pics in threads now. I've never done gear photo's, but i will find the time to make few fun ones now again.

Your time and thought is appreciated.
Rock on !!!!!


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Contest is closed. Winner to be announced soon


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Winning post number is 85 thats right folks #85 is the winner of the strymon delay pedal


----------



## keeperofthegood

Congratulations to the poster of #85


----------



## the_fender_guy

Congratulations to Zontar


----------



## keeperofthegood

LMAO Yea! I hate being the one to let the cats name out first 

Congrats Zontar!


----------



## zontar

Well this is cool.
Especially as I was going to wait another day or two to make that post, but decided to do it before I forgot.

I had to look at it twice.


Good thing I haven't built my pedal board yet.

Thanks Guitars Canada, and Strymon.

I'll let you know what it's like after I get it.


----------



## copperhead

hwopv i smell a conspiracy ...................lol zontar you lucky dog , you... congrats man


----------



## hollowbody

Congrats Zontar!


----------



## Chito

Congrats Zontar!


----------



## LowWatt

Nice Work! Good on ya Zontar!


----------



## Milkman

Congratulations Zontar, and thanks again both to Guitars Canada and to Strymon for sponsoring the contest.

I'll look forward to a review.


----------



## BlackAngusYoung

**

I'm glad it went to you, Zontar. I don't remember what posts of yours I've read but I've been amused by your quote/signature a few times.

Thanks to the site and sponsor. These contests are great. I like the chance to win something cool I couldn't afford to buy, but also just looking through everyone's gear pics. I even saved a couple of them in my folder of desktop backgrounds, which change automatically every hour. Nice stuff.


----------



## davetcan

Dammit, only missed it by ... well quite a bit actually 

Congratulations Zontar !!!

Way to go GC and Strymon !!


----------



## mrmuzikhead

congrats Zontar!


----------



## brimc76

Congrats Zontar.


----------



## urko99

Congratulations Zontar, Way To go!


----------



## Rugburn

Cheers Zontar. That seems to be as nice a delay as one could ask for.


----------



## zontar

When I got home yesterday there was a card in the mailbox to pick something up this afternoon. I'm pretty sure it's the Strymon pedal, as it has to be signed for.. So I know where I'm headed at some point later today.


----------



## Cort Strummer

cant wait for the review.


----------



## Shiny_Beast




----------



## Cort Strummer

:bow:

lol, this contest is over.


----------



## zontar

I'm going to wait until the initial thrill wears off until I actually write the review, but my first impressions are very good.
It's a lot of fun, and quite versatile.


----------



## bzrkrage

zontar said:


> I'm going to wait until the initial thrill wears off until I actually write the review, but my first impressions are very good.
> It's a lot of fun, and quite versatile.


So.......has the initial thrill.........passed?
Goose! I’m a funny bugger!

Hey, has the new owners got any great competition plans for us?
Or is that just a pipe dream......


----------



## 10409

i'l


bzrkrage said:


> Hey, has the new owners got any great competition plans for us?
> Or is that just a pipe dream......


they're giving away great deals all the time










25% off of ink cartridges, thanks GC! Oh when i tried to browse on my phone earlier it auto redirected me to an uncloseable page that insisted i was the 3000th visitor and had won an ipad. kept popping up over and over again letting me know. i expect it'll be here in the mail any day now.


----------



## butterknucket

I'm in!


----------



## urko99

One with birds, and one with half moons. Thanks for posting this contest GC!


----------



## zontar

bzrkrage said:


> So.......has the initial thrill.........passed?
> Goose! I’m a funny bugger!
> 
> Hey, has the new owners got any great competition plans for us?
> Or is that just a pipe dream......


i think I did post a review in a separate thread--or maybe that was just on another forum...
i am still using it...


----------



## zontar

https://guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/strymon-brigadier-dbucket-delay-review.35302/


----------

